# Nativity Scene



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I have recently completed this quilted wall hanging for the upcoming season.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh my, that is so wonderful. !


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow!!!! Lovely work.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Truly beautiful.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh that is beautiful. I'm sure you will be flooded with compliments. 

I'd love to make something like that with my sister. 

Can you explain what technique you used? Did you start with the black background and put the colors on top? Or lay the colors down and use bias strips on top? 

Robin


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

An amazingly beautiful work.


----------



## slosinj (Oct 10, 2013)

You have done a beautiful job. I really like the colors.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

as a quilter myself, i can tell you that is one of the most beautiful quilts i have ever seen!!
Blessings.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow what a job you did..... It is very very beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Dianne52 (May 28, 2013)

awesome...I agree with amberdragon...would love the patern sourse


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

jbweaver said:


> I have recently completed this quilted wall hanging for the upcoming season.


Your quilted wall hanging is magnificent!

Is it your design? I don't quilt, but I am a decorative painter and I could adapt this, with your permission if it's yours. If not, could you supply a link to the designer?


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I think your wall hanging is stunning and beautiful. I would also like to know the pattern source. Judy


----------



## Jstitches (Sep 26, 2012)

I think your wall hanging is stunning and beautiful. I would also like to know the pattern source. Judy


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You work is so beautiful. It looks like stained glass.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt hanging. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is truly amazing!!
Just love it!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazing quilt.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

The most beautiful quilt ever!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is a real work of art. How long have you been Working on it.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is so beautiful and I agree with the stained glass comment. Your work is perfection.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I also quilt and that is a great piece. Nice work.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Truly a work of art...well done!!!


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful. What a talented lady you are.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Your nativity scene is absolutely fabulous.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Very effective and well finished-congrats.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Oh that is beautiful. I'm sure you will be flooded with compliments.
> 
> I'd love to make something like that with my sister.
> 
> ...


I started with the black background and put the colors on top. The name of the pattern is O Holy Night by Brenda Henning. The pattern is available to purchase at www.bearpawproductions.com.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Your quilted wall hanging is magnificent!
> 
> Is it your design? I don't quilt, but I am a decorative painter and I could adapt this, with your permission if it's yours. If not, could you supply a link to the designer?


www.bearpawproductions.com The pattern is called O Holy Night


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Outstanding. Thanks for sharing pattern source. I'm a quilter too, just debating if I could tackle this! Beautiful job.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Lovely!!! Great job!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Great Job! your choice of fabrics is perfect.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

AWESOME!! HUGS...GG


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful and inspirational beyond words..


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

WOW!!!! How Beautiful this is. Very nice work.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

How refreshing to see your subject!! Hooray for you!!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

jbweaver said:


> www.bearpawproductions.com The pattern is called O Holy Night


Thank you so much!

ETA: So sad to find that the pattern is not on her site. Maybe discontinued?


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

You really have a talent. That is simply gorgeous. I would love to have one to hang in our church. The simplicity is what makes the whole thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Lovely pattern , where did you find this one?


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That is an awesome piece of work, wow!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> ETA: So sad to find that the pattern is not on her site. Maybe discontinued?


It is shown under books:

http://www.bearpawproductions.com/store-detail.php?cat=2&ID=19


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just stunning.....where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

socksaholic said:


> It is shown under books:
> 
> http://www.bearpawproductions.com/store-detail.php?cat=2&ID=19


Thank you. I thought I looked under all the tabs, but I missed this one.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wowzaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I also thought it was stained glass! It is very, very nice.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Very impressive...and beautiful.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So BEAUTIFUL!!!!You did such an awesome job!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Your quilt is exquisite! The colors seem to glow.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

That is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> ETA: So sad to find that the pattern is not on her site. Maybe discontinued?


 It is available on Amazon, I just checked on it.


----------

